# Shut annoying stage directors up.



## tss_rocks (Apr 7, 2004)

Nothing pisses me off more than hearing a stupid Stage Director squacking into the clearcom asking whether or not something looks the way it does or anything like that because they can't see crap from backstage.

For our last gig, to shut the annoying SD up, we put an old camera at the back of the auditorium (unmanned) and wired it to a monitor backstage so she could see. I swear... it was surprisingly quiet on the Coms when I did that.


----------



## ricc0luke (Apr 11, 2004)

most agreed......

if you like my high school- you don't "waste" the money on good head sets and they just bought two way radios and the cheepest headsets they could find to go with them....

on the second day of using them i set the backstage ASM's (the most annoying jerk ever) radio so he could hear us but not talk to us- hee.... hee..... when he asked me about it i just said that the batteries must be low (those things are really fussy when the batteries are low).

never figured it out.......
and hopefully never will........


----------



## rapscaLLion (Apr 11, 2004)

Our aud has FM Transceivers. The ones that aren't broken work remarkably well except - whenever you go backstage you get blasted with static. Static, static static! It's enough to drive you insane. But if someone talks over the radio it comes in find. But as soon as they finish, static again. I suspect the dimmer pack...
Our board has contracted a sound tech available for any purpose really. He has a hard-wired comm system, sure you have to run the cables for it but itt's a ton better than the whole friggen crew fighting over the few headsets we have. But in most cases, the TD's turn it down. Only during the show when they hear nothing but static do they realize their error. Oh well.


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 12, 2004)

Raise the squelch on the units that go backstage. What's happening is the the squelch is set low enough to allow interference - if you raise the squelch the FM receiver is 'de-sensitized' a little and doesn't listen as hard for signals - you should still get the strong intended broadcasts though.


----------



## rapscaLLion (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds reasonable but I can't think how to raise the squelch... do I have to open them up?


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 12, 2004)

It's probably located internally


----------

